# My Snoball has crossed over the Rainbow Bridge



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Im so very sad today and have been crying all day. My SnoBall has crossed over the Rainbow Bridge, My eyes are so swollen I can hardly see. I did every thing right Light for day time proper temp, and the Food mix Deneen sent with her, Bottled water, And all the love she would allow, my heart is just broken. She and Jamila come home 5/6/10 and Snoball was only 5 months old (Shes has gone to soon) My Jamila is doing great and Mr Tweeds is doing great . Little Jamila was be very playful tonight Its almost like she new mom was very sad and wanted to help cheer me up a bit.( LOVE YOU SNOBALL) You left a memory in my heart I will have forever. My animals are my children.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I feel the same way about my animals; they are my children and my friends. I am so sorry for your loss, I hope your little one rests in peace.

~Katie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry  Passing at 5 months old is way to young  
Do you think it was from fatty liver disease? I remember she was not eating from another post. 
Hugs,Larry


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear Snoball didn't make it.  Are you having your vet do a necropsy? Then you could find out what happened to cause her to leave you so soon.

((Hugs))


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

I am so sorry. The loss of a pet is always hard. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
*hugs*

RIP Snoball.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, honey, how awful! I think I might cry, too, the poor thing. I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye so soon, she was too young for this to happen. If you need to talk to someone, feel free to message me, okay? I hope Jamila and Mr Tweeds can offer you some comfort.


----------



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending lots of hugs and comfort your way.


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

R.I.P. My little Snoball ( November 19,2009 May 17,2010 )


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im very sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, thats's terrible!! My eyes are getting watery... not joking.
That's WAY too young to die!!  
So sorry to hear about this.
*hugs*
hr


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Very, very sorry to hear of your girl's passing. I know five months is young, but I hope they were filled with love and joy for you and her. Rest in Peace Snoball


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Peace be with you Snoball. You were well loved and adored.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------

